# need a picture



## T1medic (Aug 21, 2008)

hey guys, im trying to find a picture of the INT's we use when we get a line to show my mom. She just obtained her LPN liscence and is puzzled by the way we admin meds or use a flush and ive shown her everything except for the INT that screws on the end of the catheter. If anyone could help with a picture it would be greatly appreciated, I cant seem to find any.


----------



## rook901 (Aug 26, 2008)

No offense, but where did your mom get her LPN license? I am an LPN and saw my first INT around, oh... the first day of hospital clinicals in LPN school. 

Here is a pic of an extender-type/saline lock INT and a regular INT:


----------

